

8bit city maps - albertzeyer
http://8bitcity.com/

======
famousactress
This is awesome, but someone really needs to take it to the next logical step
and let me play some fucking Zelda in Manhattan.

~~~
joubert
Bit of a tangent, but have you gone to Come out and Play?
<http://www.comeoutandplay.org/>

~~~
jeebusroxors
These types of things (come out and play, improve everywhere etc) really make
me miss NY and hate living in the cultural wasteland I do now....

~~~
joubert
move back!

------
wlievens
Nice to see that OpenLayers can be put to such bizarre uses too :-)

------
lallysingh
Pretty nice, but it went down about 60 seconds after my first view of it.

However, some Dragon Warrior music and a little character walking around would
be pretty cool.

------
jzting
This is fantastic. What would street view look like?

------
antonios
Nice. Reminds me a lot of the AMSTRAD CPC days, what a machine that was.

